# Wrackangeln vor Rügen



## Marco74 (25. Februar 2009)

Moin
Da die Durchschnittsgröße der Ostseedorsche außerhalb der Laichzeit zu wünschen lässt, würde ich mich für ein etwas gezieltes Großdorschangeln interessieren.

Team Bodden-angeln und Angeln-Exklusiv bieten ein Wrackangeln weit draußen an.

Habt ihr mit einer solchen Tour oder auch einer selbst durchgeführten Wracktour vor Rügen Erfahrung?

Generell hab ich schon gemerkt, dass das Dorschangeln vor Rügen um Längen besser ist als weiter westlich. Aber mir geht es um Großdorsche ;-)

Grüße

Marco


----------



## miguel230176 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

Kann dir Gary absolut empfehlen:m

Fährt von Wiek (Rügen) los.

Das hast du ganz sicher dein Großdorsch.

www.angelwunder.de

viel Spass:vik:


----------



## esgof (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

hallo marco
habe mir mal die seite angeschaut die der miquel eingestellt hat.sage nur :vik:.bei der wracktour würde ich mit nem kumpel mit einsteigen also wenn du noch leute brauchst eine pn an mich senden  mfg.esgof


----------



## Marco74 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

Ich habe da so grob den Juni in Planung.
Wenn es genaueres gibt, melde ich mich.


----------



## miguel230176 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

na denn viel Spass, sag ihm mal nen schönen Gruß von Michael.#hBMW (dann weis er bescheid)

Werde im Sommer auch wieder ne Tour mit Ihm machen. 

Bester Mann vor Ort!!!|bigeyes Kennt alle guten Stellen


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

Na,
wieviel der dortigen Guides kennst du denn? Ich glaube die meisten verstehen ihren Job. Garantien kann niemand geben - ist Natur!


----------



## miguel230176 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

Ja... mit Betonung auf die meisten.#q

Mit "Natur" hast du natürlich recht. |uhoh:

Wobei das Gebiet rund um Rügen noch eins der wenigen guten bzw. Fischreichen an der der deutschen Ostseeküste ist!!


----------



## Baltic64 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

Es gibt auf Rügen meiner Meinung nach drei Top-Guiding Teams.

An erster Stelle steht für mich Angeln-exklusiv. Hacki ist für mich der mit Abstand erfahrenste und hochmotivierteste Guide überhaupt. Angler,die auf Lachs, Meerforelle, Dorsch, Zander, Barsch und Hecht fischen, sind dort in besten Händen.

Ähnlich sieht es beim Team Boddenangeln aus, die allerdings fast ausschließlich mit offenen Alubooten unterwegs sind. Auf den Rüganer Bodden mit hervorragenden Guides unterwegs und zum Dorschpilken und Trollingangeln auch zu empfehlen.

Angelwunder hat die besten Boote. Mit den Jeanneau Merry Fisher 625 sind Ostseetouren ein wahres Angelvergnügen.

Leider habe ich das Gefühl, daß sich die Truppen die Reviere mehr oder weniger aufgeteilt haben, so daß man eigentlich nicht genau sagen kann, wer nun wirklich am meisten auf dem Kasten hat.

Die Fangerfolge an sich sprechen für alle drei Guidingunternehmen.#h


----------



## Marco74 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

Okay, okay - jetzt weiß ich ja, an wen ich mich wenden kann.

Trotzdem die Frage: Wer hat schon einmal die Erfahrung gemacht? Gezieltes Wrackangeln vor Rügen!?

Auf dem gelben Riff hab ich auch schon an Wracks geangelt, aber ich will ja nicht mit 30lbs-Rute und 500er Stabpilkern die Ostesee umpflügen. Oder brauch ich auch dort solche Kaliber? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.|kopfkrat


Bitte mehr Input!

Danke


----------



## nostradamus (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

Hallo,

hat jemand jetzt erfahrung?!

danke

nosta


----------



## angel-andre (1. August 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

moin moin
meine Empfehlung:

Pilker zwischen 60 bis 120 gr
70-90 er vorfachschnur
als beifänger etwas grössere blitz gummis in farbe gelb und japan rot mit schwarz  oder blau
als rute  pilkrute bis 200 g wg zb penn overseas
seewasser statinonärrolle zb penn sargus 4000
schnur: spiderwire ultracast 0.17 mm

und einen der 3 guides die oben aufgelistet wurden und schon kannst losgehen kit dem grossdorschangeln in der ostsee


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

Hi,

war in den letzten beiden Jahren jeweils einmal mit Angelwunder (Skipper Thommy) draußen. War jedesmal der Hammer. Viele und große Dorsche geangelt.

Sehr hilfsbereiter und bemühter Skipper. Zu dritt sind die Boote spitze.

Gönne mir das einmal im Jahr mit zwei Kumpels als Highlight. Bald geht es wieder raus!

Gruß,

Prof.Fitzli


----------



## volkerm (4. August 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

Hallo,

bekommt man irgendwo Seekarten mit den Wracks her?

Gruß


----------



## nostradamus (5. August 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

hallo,

danke für die infos! ich werde am samstag das vergnügen haben den dorschen nachzustellen!  |bla:|bla:

danke

|wavey:


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (14. August 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> danke für die infos! ich werde am samstag das vergnügen haben den dorschen nachzustellen! |bla:|bla:
> 
> ...


 
Nostradamus,

wie war's denn nun?

Gruß,

Prof. Fitzli


----------



## Urwalddoktor (14. August 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

Also, meine Lieben! Ich war schon diverse Male auf Ostseewracks. Eine stabile Pilkrute (nicht länger als 3 m!) und eine große 70er Stationärrolle in top Qualität mit 15er bis 20er geflochtener Schnur sind gut geeignet. Die Balzer Flexo-Pilk ist eine absolut Klasse Rute dafür! Eine Stationärrolle bevorzuge ich, weil man bei Grund- oder Wrackkontakt schneller reagieren kann (extreme Hängergefahr). Vorfächer aus 70er Mono und maximal ein Beifänger. Ich fische fast immer ohne Beifänger, da man sonst zu viele Fische verliert. Bei Fischverlust kann man das Wrack schnell vergessen. Dann beißt plötzlich nichts mehr! Der Pilker sollte immer eine Nummer schwerer sein. Bist einfach schneller am Fisch. Farbe ist vollkommen egal! Entweder Fisch oder Wrack... So ist es nun mal.
Kalkuliert viel Geräteverlust ein!
Viel Spaß

Andreas


----------



## nostradamus (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

hallo Fitzl,

es war klasse! hanem richtig gut gefangen und hat echt spaß gemacht! leider fande ich den guid/bootsführer nicht ganz so gut, aber naja da muss man durch! 

grußß

nosta


----------



## Prof.Fitzli (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

@ nosta:

Prima, hört sich gut an. Ich bin in zwei Wochen dran. Kann es kaum erwarten.

Wer war Euer Skipper?

Grüssle,

Prof.Fitzli


----------



## creativ85 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

Hallo Marco74,

ich habe deinen Beitrag gerade erst endeckt. Ich war letztes Jahr im August auf der Ostsee (Schaprode) zum pilken mit einem Guide. War zwar nicht nur Wrackangeln, aber solche Stellen kennt er auch. Der Ausflug war super, gute Fänge gehabt. Der Guide heißt Guido Jubelt. Seine Website lautet: angelservice-jubelt.de. Kann ich echt empfehlen. Guido sagt dir auch genau was du brauchst. Wir werden dieses Jahr auch wieder mit ihm rausfahren. Er hat auch ziemlich viel Erfahrung.#6


----------



## fisherman-bw (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

Hi,

ich war vor Jahren mir Team Boddenangeln beim Wrackangeln. Es war ein Grauen. Es hat angefangen zu regnen und wir durften erst einmal Wasser schöpfen, da die diese Nussschalenboote haben, seit dem NIE WIEDER. Wir fahren nur noch bei Angelwunder mit. Sowohl Tommy als auch Gary sind Top Guides und verstehen Ihr Handwerk. Die Boot sind Überdacht, man hat kein Stress und beim Wrackangeln sind die beiden Unschlagbar, man kriegt alles erklärt wenn, man es noch nie gemacht hat und die Fänge haben unsere Erwartungen jedesmal übetroffen. Der Name ist Programm.


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

....und der Rabatt für die nächste Tour für diese Werbeeinblendung auch. Ist schon lustig, mit einem Erstposting hier so etwas zu verzapfen. Ich habe seit 20 Jahren ein eigenes Boot und benötige keine Guides. Als Kunde würde ich mir aber schon Gedanken darum machen, wer schon wieviele Jahre in dem Geschäft ist, kontinuierlich erfolgreich ist und seine Gäste sicher nach Haus brachte.
Es gibt zur Zeit viele neue Guides um Rügen. Ist schon lustig wer sich da alles ein Stück vom Kuchen abschneiden will. Der Konkurenzdruck treibt manchmal seltsame Blüten.
Petri


----------



## volkerm (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*

Hallo Hans,

bei den langen Wintern und steigenden Spritpreisen werden die Kuchenscheibchen langsam dünne.
Wir sprachen am Telefon darüber...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Udo561 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*



fisherman-bw schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich war vor Jahren mir Team Boddenangeln beim Wrackangeln. Es war ein Grauen. Es hat angefangen zu regnen und wir durften erst einmal Wasser schöpfen, da die diese Nussschalenboote haben, seit dem NIE WIEDER. Wir fahren nur noch bei Angelwunder mit.



Hi,
tolles erstes Posting ,
Ich könnte schwören das solche Beiträge von der Konkurenz , oder sagt man Mitbewerber , kommen 
Mit welchen Boot man rausfährt erfährt man doch vor der Buchung , zumindest würde ich mich danach erkundigen 
Dann gibt es im nachhinein auch nichts zu meckern 
Gruß Udo


----------



## nostradamus (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wrackangeln vor Rügen*



fisherman-bw schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich war vor Jahren mir Team Boddenangeln beim Wrackangeln. Es war ein Grauen. Es hat angefangen zu regnen und wir durften erst einmal Wasser schöpfen, da die diese Nussschalenboote haben, seit dem NIE WIEDER. Wir fahren nur noch bei Angelwunder mit. Sowohl Tommy als auch Gary sind Top Guides und verstehen Ihr Handwerk. Die Boot sind Überdacht, man hat kein Stress und beim Wrackangeln sind die beiden Unschlagbar, man kriegt alles erklärt wenn, man es noch nie gemacht hat und die Fänge haben unsere Erwartungen jedesmal übetroffen. Der Name ist Programm.



Hallo,

naja, was soll man bei so einer werbung noch sagen |bla:|bla:|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ich persönlich habe was absolut gegensätzliches erlebt und würde nicht mehr mit deiner ersten wahl fahren, da mir bei dieser tour recht wenig so richtig gut gefallen hat. Richtig schlecht war es nicht, aber ich habe es bereits öfter schlicht und einfach besser erlebt. |bla:|bla:

Gruß


----------

